# Implicit Association Test



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.understandingprejudice.org/iat/

Thought this was an interesting way to measure gut feelings about race and gender, something that may not necessarily be the same as our beliefs.

Was a little surprised at my result on the race test, but stunned at the result on the Gender test.

I showed slight preference for the white race over black, and on the second test I showed slight association between female with career and male with family versus woman with family and man with career. In each case the score was about the same as 12 percent of the population.


Discuss results here if you'd like.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 8, 2008)

Let's start with:


> However, the parties who have contributed to this site make no claim regarding the validity of suggested interpretations.


Thing is you are _automatically_ forced to make mistakes by swithcing the places of the categories, so the idea of a subconsious decisions is... well wrong imo... Have you come across those pictures that show two different things? And you have to "adjust" your mind to see them? It's extremely hard to do so... Here this is the main idea of the test: they don't give you enough time to "switch" the buttons you have to press. Imo one makes the mistakes automatically, not subconsiously.


----------

